# Stocking Stuffers??



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Got some ideas to pass on?? Post here.

Regards, Mike

http://www.zerkzapper.com/tools/


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I use mine ALL the time, magnetic base is very nice.

http://www.amazon.com/Nebo-Lumens-Flashlight-Batteries-Included/dp/B00XLUX6O8/ref=pd_sim_468_6?ie=UTF8&dpID=41mSiJ2IGvL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR160%2C160_&refRID=1E9H2B6HESNKEE6HP5AX


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

No one could ever have too many flashlights or pocket knives.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Vol said:


> Got some ideas to pass on?? Post here.
> 
> Regards, Mike
> 
> http://www.zerkzapper.com/tools/


I would imagine in your neck of the woods Vols Football tickets would be a nice surprise in an oversized red sock.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

deadmoose said:


> I would imagine in your neck of the woods Vols Football tickets would be a nice surprise in an oversized red sock....


.....tickets are nice and the easy part.....the several grand to get food, drink, and lodging in Tampa is the hard part....but my stocking is large enough to hold several G's if so inclined. 

I seldom go to bowl games.....too many other things that I would rather be doing....besides, bowl game parties where you gather to watch the game are much more festive(food) here in the Southland....and the bathroom, refrigerator, and elbow room are much better also. I can be a bit touchy about getting leaned on and pushed on in large crowds....according to my wife. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

How about for my niece. College freshman.

Not near as easy to pick out a good gift as the boys.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

When in doubt, jewelry always comes to the forefront when dealing with the opposite sex......if they're into it, some ain't.....thought about a sorority symbol on a braclet, obviously need to be in said sorority....or perhaps the college she attends


----------

